# cab on a 2555 JD Tractor



## pkt (May 31, 2009)

I need to get to the transmission on my 2555 JD tractor the reverse and low gears are gone and my tractor has a cab, how do I take the cab off,


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum pkt! Sorry to hear about the problems you are experiencing. Taking the cab off of these tractors is NEVER fun nor a task looked forward to. 

This will involve an overhead hoist of some type to avoid disassembly of the cab. I cannot provide you all of the details. This will be where a John Deere shop manual will be worth its weight in gold. You might also have a talk with one of the local Deere dealer mechanics who has done this job. For the most part is is a matter of disassembly of all of the linkages, wire connectors, hydraulic, and oil lines in the cab as well as the bolt securing the cab and lifting the entire intact cab off the tractor. 

Wish I could be of more detailed help but this is a pretty big job removing the cab and splitting the tractor. Hopefully one of Tractor Forum members who has actually done this can add some better info.


----------

